# Anyone been to WILLOW VALLEY RESORT,Boone, NC ?



## lprstn (Oct 25, 2008)

I am wondering if I want to keep this trade.  I don't see much about it on TUG or Trip Advisor, or even redweek.  We have it for MLK weekend, plan to use it for skiing/snowboarding stop spot.  

We are not real snooty when it comes to our condo...we just want CLEAN, COMFORTABLE beds, lots of space and plenty of amenities.  Kids will be ages 7. 9, 13, and 15yrs.


----------



## silentg (Oct 26, 2008)

We went to Willow Valley in June many many many years ago.  It was very nice.Each unit is like a ski chalet inside. Fireplace and large table if your kids like board games,or for sit down dinners together.  It is very close to ski areas I believe (we went in June so no first hand knowledge of skiing there) Boone is very remote (or was back in the early 90's when we were there). Lot of narrow roads on mountainsides.  There was a nine hole golf course on site, but if you are going in winter, it will be covered in snow. Same goes for the pool.  It is a roomy timeshare, so you should not feel crowded with your family. I hope you enjoy staying there. Let me know how it has or has not changed since I stayed there.  TerryC


----------



## Lisa P (Oct 27, 2008)

The rooms were just refurbished in the last year and the pool is now enclosed indoors.  It's located just a couple blocks in from a major state road, so for a comfortable base for seeing the area, I'd consider it an acceptable option.


----------



## lprstn (Oct 27, 2008)

Great! Thanks, than I will keep it.  Kids want to go somewhere besides Massenutten and Shawnee where we always go for either MLK day or Presidents day weekend.


----------



## tombo (Oct 27, 2008)

This site has the links to all area ski resorts. 

http://www.skinorthcarolina.com/resort_locations.htm


----------



## shagnut (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's been upgraded it's a definite keeper!! I love the little chalets. It's not too far from the Mast General Store and the Daniel Boone in. Very close to ski areas.  shaggy


----------



## carl2591 (Nov 9, 2008)

We did a self tour of two different units. one on the golf course a small 2 bedroom unit that was not very appelling to me or my wife.. they might be different now as I am not sure when the upgrades happened. 

the other was a separate house or cabin unit was again small and dingy looking.. worn furniture, old and dated appliances etc.. 

I have stayed in the mountains for the past 5 years in jan/feb time frame and we never stay at willow valley.. we have stayed at chatola resort , Blue ridge village and one year at mossy creek, a stand alone timeshare house.. (the best one ) Never at willow valley or smoke tree,, another small dank place for sure.


----------

